# What would you do?



## mjm51 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I know, this is very Jerry Springer'ish. Just wanted to put that out there. 

I'll try to keep this short. Need some opinions. My 2nd wife and I are separated for the past 6 months. We live across the street actually (don't ask). We both have 2 eight yr old daughters. Her daughter has a cell phone with a video camera. My daughter was playing over there the other day and her daughter got her cell phone and video taped my daughter using the restroom against my daughters wishes. Then she took the cell phone and showed an 11 yr old boy who lives in the neighborhood. My daughter told my 1st wife (her mom) about what happened well my ex just went ballistic and threatened to call the cops! My 2nd wife refused to give me the phone so I could make sure the vid was deleted. Her daughter has a history of being a little overly sexual for an 8 yr old. Always flashing other men including me by lifting her skirt, or pulling her pants down. She's even asked to shower with me, and she's tried to see me naked and touch my junk. 

So am I alone in feeling this poor little girl has some issues? My first wife has forbid my kids from playing with her daughter. What would you guys do?


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

This little girl has some issues the things you describe are not normal for an 8 year old. And your 2nd wife is wrong for not letting you see the phone to make sure this was deleted. This could very well be seen as child porn and is illegal for it to be on the phone. 

I don't blame your 1st wife for forbidding your daughter over there. I wouldn't either


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

It sounds like she has been molested in the past or currently
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

The police need to be informed. This girl did not learn this behavior at her young age without some kind of abuse.The flashing is a real concern.I am not sure about the laws in your state but you may get into trouble by not reporting it , especially if she flashes you. Obviously she is being neglected and not given the right kind of guidance.


----------



## Mizpah (Sep 7, 2012)

Your step-daughter sounds as if she is a victim of molestation, or has been. Hyper sexuality is common among victims, and the behavior she is exhibiting at this age is not "normal." There's not much you can do besides share your concerns with your 2nd wife, and technically what your step-daughter did could be considered child porn and she could get in serious legal trouble for it. How far you and your 1st wife wish to pursue it is up to the two of you, but your 2nd wife needs to get a handle on her daughter, and whatever is happening to or with her.


----------

